# how to extract files fom an .exe application



## Kharma (Dec 15, 2005)

I have an .exe file with photos on it it's like a powerpoint slide show. The person who made it some how set a timer on it and it expired and cannot be viewed unless you roll back the time on the PC. So my question is how do I open the .exe application and extract the pictures? is there some program I could use?

Thanx


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Kharma,

Welcome to TSG ! 

I don't think such program exists.
Also, you may try a Hexadecimal editor to open the .exe file and locate the begin and the end of each pictures.
For example :
.JPG format files start with the following sequence of bytes *FF D8 FF E0 00 10 4A 46 49 46* and finish with *FF D9* bytes.


----------



## Kharma (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanx Chicon I will try that, if it does not work at least I will have learned how to do something new. :up: 

This is a great fourm I wish I have found it a year ago when I was haveing a bunch of problems with my PC.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Kharma said:


> Thanx Chicon I will try that, if it does not work at least I will have learned how to do something new. :up:
> 
> This is a great fourm I wish I have found it a year ago when I was haveing a bunch of problems with my PC.


You're welcome !  
Also, I suggest you to try with other file formats like .BMP, .PNG.
It's possible no standard file format works as the pictures are stored in a specifical format only the .exe is able to translate.
If it's so, you have always the possibility of using a screen capture and getting the picture stored in the clipboard with a picture processor like Microsoft PhotoEditor or Irfantview (which is free). !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's also possible that you are violating our forum rules here... AAMOF, I know you're violating our forum rules here.  We don't provide cracking advice, and as a long time member Chicon, I'd think you'd know that. It's obvious that the owner of this information didn't want it extracted or misused. Both of you should read the rules before any future posts.

*Other Illegal Activities* - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


----------

